# My gear (mtbdudex)



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

Main Home Audio/Video System Equipment 
Basement:
Front Proj: Sony VPL-VW60
A/V: Denon AVR-4308CI
Screen: 130" diad 2.35:1 DIY curved screen
7.1 speakers: Paradigm Monitor 9's for front, CC-390 center, 4 ADP-390 for rear and back surround.
subwoofer: 4 x 15" IB array
speaker wire: 500 feet of 14ga/4c, all runs equal length.

Family room:
HDTV: Sony 42" HDTV slimline rear Proj (2005 model with tuner & CableCard)
A/V: 2000 Onkyo 787
Speaker: 5.1 Atlantic Technology System 350 (via OneCall)
DVD: Oppo
CD: Sony 400 mega changer

other:
OTA antenna mounted outside


----------

